# The Grandaddy of all Go Dawg Threads(elfii and slayer were right)



## Matthew6

Dogs win it all this year and the savior wins the heisman.


----------



## Matthew6

noles done runoft


----------



## Matthew6

slayer obsessing over vols again


----------



## Matthew6

elfiiisux


----------



## Matthew6

time to win a title for the old worn out dogs


----------



## Matthew6

even young dawg fans are old


----------



## riprap

KyDawg make this right


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> KyDawg make this right



dont worry lil one. dogs win it all this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Will this be the thread that starts the dynasty?


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> noles done runoft



Really?  YOU are going there?  I don't see any threads started about us going missing.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Gold Ranger said:


> Really?  YOU are going there?  I don't see any threads started about us going missing.



op2:


----------



## elfiii

6 Thug starved for attention out in Suisun City, CA.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Gold Ranger

Hey, the old 6 is back.......


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

the dawgs winning it all


----------



## Matthew6

go go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> 6 Thug starved for attention out in Suisun City, CA.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



go dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgsssss


----------



## CamoDawg85

I can't comment in herra...bad juju

Ok, maybe I can. Bamasux


----------



## riprap

CamoDawg85 said:


> I can't comment in herra...bad juju
> 
> Ok, maybe I can. Bamasux



Just talk about slayer a few million times. You'll fit in...


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Just talk about slayer a few million times. You'll fit in...



Slayer becoming very popular round heah since he moved back from mormonville.....


----------



## CamoDawg85

Who is this Slayer fellow you speak of


----------



## MudDucker

6 needs to step away from the boones farm!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Just talk about slayer a few million times. You'll fit in...





brownceluse said:


> Slayer becoming very popular round heah since he moved back from mormonville.....





CamoDawg85 said:


> Who is this Slayer fellow you speak of



Why do I always get dragged into stuff? I'm just bashing Vols in my own little threads...

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

GO DAWGS!



volbammernolesux



Man that felt good


----------



## Matthew6

go mormondog volhaters


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs for charliee and john cooper


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in utah


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in the jail and trailer parks


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs. gonna win it all


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs winning the heisman this year


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs run out of utah


----------



## CamoDawg85

Matt, that really u?


----------



## elfiii

CamoDawg85 said:


> Matt, that really u?



3:37 am? He don't get much sleep no more. Bamasux losing to Clemsonsux has got the old boy out of sorts.


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> go bama boys in the jail and trailer parks



Here, fixed it fer ya!


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> 3:37 am? He don't get much sleep no more. Bamasux losing to Clemsonsux has got the old boy out of sorts.




He's having orangemares!


----------



## brownceluse

123456 Go Dawgs!!! I bet 6 was up late drinking wine with his pinkey stuck out with one of his fruity liberal neighbors.


----------



## riprap

2x423+3


----------



## Silver Britches

Glad to see M6's Internet is working properly again. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> Glad to see M6's Internet is working properly again.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I'm thinking he's turned into a closet Dawgs fan.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Matty 6 you feeling ok buddy? I hope you ain't getting kalifonicated! !!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo you Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



go dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!

6 is officially on the sauce with all this Dawg talk


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Hope 6 enjoys this one. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Hope 6 enjoys this one. Go Dawgs!



go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

See we are slowly making the thug see the light. Slowly but surely.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles running this thread


----------



## kmckinnie

I don't know who the Dawgs are but they better GO.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Monday morning GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS reporting for jury duty. The justice system is too soft, I am recommending the hammer be dropped if I get my say.


----------



## riprap

Looks like an officer may not have a job much longer in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Down with the Thugs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge.


----------



## riprap

Go bammer at the slammer


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs in the Wilcox State Prison


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS down on main street


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs throwing the thugs in jail and forgetting where they put the key


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Rookie officers on the hot seat.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Falcons


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that forgot Valentines day. I don't think the wife is mad though, she has not said anything about it. In fact she has not said anything at all.


----------



## riprap

It's not over. Take her fishing. In line spinners are hot right now.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> It's not over. Take her fishing. In line spinners are hot right now.



Thanks for nothing Rip.


----------



## riprap

It's still not over. Book a trip to one of the fine motels in McRae and print off the receipt.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs locked up in Kentucky


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the west coast


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS back in the courthouse.....


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> It's still not over. Book a trip to one of the fine motels in McRae and print off the receipt.



I cant do that. She would think I was taking her on a hunting trip.


----------



## KyDawg

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS back in the courthouse.....



Go Dawgs back in the Dawg House.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs who just ordered a new Helix7 Chirp!


----------



## CamoDawg85

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs back in the Dawg House.



You right Bo$$


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey SS, I saw several Broccoli fields around Omega. Are they very hard to load on a truck.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs and noles picking brocoli


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs watching Noles pick broccoli.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS eating said broccoli picked by Spot!

Now, where my Ranch dressin' is....


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Kelltown.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Wish Slayer felt as strong about bama as he does about ut.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Wish Slayer felt as strong about bama as he does about ut.






GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Thomasville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Matthew6

go dogz


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Gooooo DAWWWWWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Go Dawgs and Troll Dawgs living for the weekend. 

Have a great weekend bros! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!



daily volsux


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs and Troll Dawgs living for the weekend.
> 
> Have a great weekend bros!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



go dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DAWGS


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Pine Mountain.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs overseas protecting us while we sleep!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs finally getting some Georgia weather today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ocilla.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Ocilla.



As a very young kid, I went to Crystal lake once back in the early 80s with my sister. I remember paddling around in one of those paddle boats out on the lake. Haven't been back since. Last I heard was that the lake had dried up or something.

GO LATE NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs paddling in dried up lakes.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs showing their age. 

I ain't no where near as old as Matty6 and Charlie has a few on me too, but I was in collage in the early 80's.......


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs showing their age.
> 
> I ain't no where near as old as Matty6 and Charlie has a few on me too, but I was in collage in the early 80's.......



god, in his infinite wisdom, still blesses up John Cooper. At least  we are not elfiiiiiiiiiiiii old. go dawgs winning everyyyyyyyyything this year.


----------



## KyDawg

Silver we used to go to Crystal lake several times each summer. Have some good memories of that place.


----------



## KyDawg

Just cause I remember Wally Butts coaching the Dawgs, don't necessarily mean I am that old.


----------



## KyDawg

Also remember when there was quite a scandal Bout him and the Bear  fixing a game.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Also remember when there was quite a scandal Bout him and the Bear  fixing a game.



Go Dawgs! 

Charlie my Dad has told me the story several times, how it was all over Athens radio.........


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go young DAWGS and old DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Charlie my Dad has told me the story several times, how it was all over Athens radio.........



John basically Wally gave them all of the UGA plays and signals. Players to this day say that the Bamer players would meet them at the line and tell them what they were fixing to run. Speculation was that Wally was still mad at being asked to leave. My chronology of the events are prolly off, but that is the way that I remember it.


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie wasn't there some kind of leak or phone recording of it or something? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS sweeping the State!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Charlie wasn't there some kind of leak or phone recording of it or something?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Google it John. It was weird. This guy in Atlanta was on the phone and some how got tied in to Bear and Wally's call. I used to deny it but after reading every thing I have been able to find, I think it happened.


----------



## KyDawg

You would think a Team that drew a million people to every home game, would have enough money to get rid of that cow pasture and put at least a high school field together.


----------



## KyDawg

Guess they spend all that money on getting people to paint perfectly good clothing putrid orange.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't why they don't just work out a deal with the Tennessee Department of corrections. They have so many common customers.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs winning it all this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammers at the beach


----------



## KyDawg

S&S, I hope that is a short term Avy. Very short.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with two good QB's.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

!sgwad og


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Bammers at the beach



How is the produce moving S&S?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> How is the produce moving S&S?



It ain't looking good Charlie. Trump done run off all the messicans.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs. dailynolesux


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!

Momma gone be mad if she ain't get her greens S&S


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

S&S having to pick, load and haul.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Good thing we recruit 3 stars like ole brick by brick. If we didn't, probably would never get back in the mix


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go John Coop


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs hoping we close this one before G-Day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Lake Seminole.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> S&S having to pick, load and haul.



I strap a harness to my shoulders, pull the cart, throw the cabbage over my back.


Works pretty good.


----------



## MudDucker

Gooooo Dawgsssss building da wall!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs and Spot Thug pickin cabbage wearing a harness and pulling the cart.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

They paying S&S by the cabbage.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers drankin at the trump bar in trump tower.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs getting beauty sleep


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

DAWGS GO!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs heading to West Point VA


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go Dawgs getting beauty sleep



you will have a 1 foot beard when you wake up from that one


----------



## KyDawg

Camo Dawg joining the Army.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Matthew6 said:


> you will have a 1 foot beard when you wake up from that one



Did have one HECKUVA Amish beard last fall, shaved it off though.


----------



## CamoDawg85

KyDawg said:


> Camo Dawg joining the Army.



I wouldn't make it through boot camp Charlie.

GOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Crappie shallow. Fishing Eufaula on the GA side.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and evening 6. Course it is still early out there on the left coast.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!! The water temp is rising!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Think I will take off a few days and head south to work with S&S for a few days. Pick me up some spending money.


----------



## KyDawg

Do Dawgs loading produce trucks in Omega.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs rolling the tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles with the Dogs thinking they got us pegged


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go FRIIIIDAYYYYY DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Happy Friday boys!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS on Friday!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs and bammers.


----------



## Matthew6

daily goldranger and nolesux


----------



## CamoDawg85

Daily teams-who-wear-crimson-sux 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Quitman Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Camo Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Kentucky Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Go Dawgs & trolls on this fine saturday!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go elfii brown KY cooper slayer britches DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

You left camo out.........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> You left camo out.........



Go ALL DAWGS ery'where!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs and bammers back home nyc.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on a Monday back on the grind


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs needing some young OL to develop quickly.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs getting healthy


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS just win baby win


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS just winning


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pinehurst.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on hump day!


----------



## KyDawg

This is not my hump day Elfiii, it is WW Wednesday.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> This is not my hump day Elfiii, it is WW Wednesday.



I'm old, old school. Wednesday is hump day.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go 6 DAWG


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> I'm old, old school. Wednesday is hump day.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I am not old school either Elfiii, I am just old.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jessup, home to that DGD Lindsay Scott.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Back on night shift! !!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS thankful to be on day shift!

Feel for you John


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! They talking about kydawg's favorite lure over in the fishing forum.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip that was a long time ago.


----------



## John Cooper

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS thankful to be on day shift!
> 
> Feel for you John



Go Dawgs loving 2nd shift. Unlike Biggsteve I don't need a union to negotiate my pay, .........lol...... moved back to my old employer and gots lots mo ca-ching in my bank account now!!!!!!!!

I ain't rolling in the dough but I can make some cash angles......


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in kachingland.


----------



## KyDawg

Good deal John.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs making money on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg

Could you let me hold a buck?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs stealing hams while working the slaughter house


----------



## Matthew6

go nolesux


----------



## KyDawg

I get lard and cracklins too.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Could you let me hold a buck?



You holler when you come through Chatt town and I sure will!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs passing out free money.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs still reeling from a Trump victory


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS with jobs making money and looking out for themselves!

Tomorrow is Friday boys! Brang on da weekend!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs still catching fish on old lures.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS happy Friday men!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS and happy Friday!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy Friday, class! 

GO DAWGS BUYING FRESH STOLEN HAMS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs doing preseason turkey scouting........ nothing can compare with shooting turkeys off the roost!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs doing preseason turkey scouting........ nothing can compare with shooting turkeys off the roost!!!!!!!!!!



shooting liberals would. Go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs slinging led at perched turkeys


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs doing preseason turkey scouting........ nothing can compare with shooting turkeys off the roost!!!!!!!!!!



We had a purist Turkey Hunter that worked with us. He was that guy, that would sit in the break room and practice his turkey calls and wear his camo to Red Lobster. I was messing with him one day and told him I had shot a Turkey Roost. He asked how do you know whether you hit a Tom or Hen. I said, I sort them out after they hit the ground, thought he was gonna faint.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We had a purist Turkey Hunter that worked with us. He was that guy, that would sit in the break room and practice his turkey calls and wear his camo to Red Lobster. I was messing with him one day and told him I had shot a Turkey Roost. He asked how do you know whether you hit a Tom or Hen. I said, I sort them out after they hit the ground, thought he was gonna faint.



 Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## CamoDawg85

KyDawg said:


> We had a purist Turkey Hunter that worked with us. He was that guy, that would sit in the break room and practice his turkey calls and wear his camo to Red Lobster. I was messing with him one day and told him I had shot a Turkey Roost. He asked how do you know whether you hit a Tom or Hen. I said, I sort them out after they hit the ground, thought he was gonna faint.



Getting funny looks from the wife on that one. She keeps asking why I can't stop laughing 

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> We had a purist Turkey Hunter that worked with us. He was that guy, that would sit in the break room and practice his turkey calls and wear his camo to Red Lobster. I was messing with him one day and told him I had shot a Turkey Roost. He asked how do you know whether you hit a Tom or Hen. I said, I sort them out after they hit the ground, thought he was gonna faint.



Man that had to be a great one....... 

I had a buddy who was like that, I told him I hunted them with fishing line and hooks baited with corn....... he bout fainted.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and mutz


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go john cooper passing out folding money.


----------



## Matthew6

go elfiiiii letting odr back for uga msu game.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lizella!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg thread only thing keeping the sports forum going during the off season.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS Enjoying This Fine Saturday!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A Great Big Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass!


----------



## KyDawg

Although it is awful brown right now.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

What a bunch of slackers! It's only 3:36 AM! My God, y'all are just wasting this beautiful Sunday morning! 

GO DAWGS GOING TO BED RIGHT NOW!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS on Sunday!


----------



## Matthew6

go bama and dawgs. daily nolesux


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

You know how you get a GT graduate off your front porch?

Pay him for the pizza.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

what do you call a tek football player with an acc championship ring?  a thief. go dawgs winning it aaaalllllll.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs enjoying southern rock bluegrass!

Back to the grind tomorrow men.....arrgg


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jarvis Jones was a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Monday DAWGS!

Ben Watson was a DGD


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS WAKING UP!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Monday morning!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs on a cold rainy early monday morning


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and bama. daily goodrangersux


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on an overcast day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs paying the GT graduate for the pizza.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS counting down until G-Day


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff came in here and I missed him. Go Dawgs down in Scooterville.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs riding scooters


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bama and dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pebble City.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to lose weight. Healthy food taste bad.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Deer tenderloin a it bad Charlie! !!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

godogszzzz


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bostwick Ga.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs prepping for a 2017 NC run. Gots to get my tickets for the big game


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Ready for G Day!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS winning it all


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Rupert Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Rupert Ga.



Go Dogs in Mauk Ga


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Thursday! Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs and roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## scooty006

Go Dawgs

#1 Ranked Rainy Day Fund


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs flying back from Columbia


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Funston Georgia.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS and happy Friday men!

Are there any women in here? I don't want to be mistaken for a womanizer.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Junction City


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs everywhere


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles rolling up in Colorado


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I don't even watch Basketball, but we eat at a place regularly, that is mostly dressed in that putrid Orange. All we heard tonight was how they would have beat Georgia, if their point guard had not sprang his ankle before the game. They are practicing for football season I guess.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bay.


----------



## KyDawg

This thread needs a new person, that we all think is somebody else.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

UT hasn't been relevant since ol cheating Bruce Pearl! !!!!!  Or fat Phil.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and rtr.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Saturday morning DAWGS bringing firewood up to the house


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waking up to a snow covered ground.


----------



## John Cooper

Go snow covered Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

What a beautiful day!

GO DAWGS & TROLLS ENJOYING THIS FINE SATURDAY!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sparks.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs with a dusting of snow on the mountain!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs waking up to a morning that kind of looks like winter...


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in rome ga


----------



## Matthew6

go silver and slayer jealous of bama


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs watching the snow melt..........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Silver Britches

Overcast and cool here today! 

GO DAWGS AND BAMA DAWGS KEEPING THE THREAD ALIVE!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS turning them clocks ahead


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I see Bo$$ Dawg is still up and hanging out in this here mighty fine thread! 

GO BO$$ DAWG!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go dogs with green thumbs


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish 6 would leave his avy the same for a least one month.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs win it allthis year



  This


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Homerville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs drinking their 1st cup of coffee..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs..attrician has begun...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs drinking their 1st cup of coffee..



with a shot or two

go dawgs winning it all for slayer, elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and chuck.


----------



## Matthew6

noletrolls must be busy processing poultry products. go bammers and dogs running this thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Baconton.


----------



## KyDawg

I like bacon. It is salty, salty, salty.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS getting the summer clothes back out for the weekend


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs who spent the night covering plants and fruit trees...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs drinking their 1st cup of coffee..



wow. thats awesome. why did you wait so long to start drinking it. prolly some starbucks


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go hump DAWGS, er, humpday DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6

had my first coffee at age 6. go dawgs growing up, finally.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, waking up to 16 degree weather this morning. Dang global warming is killing me.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Gonna be a cold night, boys! Y'all be sure to bring the pets in! 

GOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS with smoke coming from the chimney


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



go dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS practicing B-Ball for next march


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday boys! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Enjoy the weekend, boys and girls! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> Enjoy the weekend, boys and girls!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



If it would warm up a little I would.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waiting on warm weather.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Coolidge.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> If it would warm up a little I would.



Been cold here as well. Had a frost this morning. I'd rather it stay in the mid 60s year round. I'd be fine with that. Don't like it very cold, and can't stand 80+ temps! 

GO YOU COLD DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waiting on G Day.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs zeroing in on opening day of turkey season.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

I thought we hired us a mighty fine UGA baseball coach, but this has turned into a disaster. 

Dawgs down (right now at least) 15-8 at LSU. They are playing sorry ball so far this season. http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=155958

GO DIAMOND DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in Adairville. Happy Bday boss


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. It aint none of my birthday.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

The Bo$$ has a lot of Birthdays! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

That's how the Bo$$ earns his living...... happy birthday Charlie 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Mystic Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go charlie dawg


----------



## Matthew6

go john cooper and slayer passing round folding money


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on this mighty fine Sunday!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go Matty6 Dawgs hanging in Cali!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Rome.


----------



## KyDawg

We need a Ringer to come in and liven this thing up. Somebody that don't really exist.


----------



## KyDawg

This use to be the hottest thread on GON.


----------



## KyDawg

Talked about everything in here.


----------



## KyDawg

Stuff like ham and bacon.


----------



## KyDawg

Course some of those guys are no longer with us.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Monday morning!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go John Cooper Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Needmore Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Getting ready for G Day. ..... be my little grand daughters first one of many to come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Elfiii Dawg making money the old fashion way........ he earns it........


----------



## KyDawg

Shoulder on the smoker.

IMG_20170320_132210146.jpg


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs pulling pork in bout 5 hours.


----------



## KyDawg

All Dawgs and trolls are invited to supper at my place tonight.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> All Dawgs and trolls are invited to supper at my place tonight.



I cain't get there tonight.


----------



## John Cooper

elfiii said:


> I cain't get there tonight.



Charlie knows I am working nights now!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Looks good Charlie Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs grilling


----------



## John Cooper

Go California Dawgs turn into a snowflake. .........


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS eating pork and raising their grandchildren the right way!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs stealing shoulders from Publix


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not having the meat ready in time for supper.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS eating PB&J instead of pork


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs reheating spaghetti for breakfast..


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs stealing shoulders from Publix



Go Dawgs wishing Publix wasn't out of crab legs..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs thinking about BBQ and eating PB&J instead. .


----------



## KyDawg

Actually it was cabbage corn bread and buttermilk.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs looking forward to a good lunch.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers munching a fine cali steak.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS eating liberal cows in that country they call cali






Say that 3 times fast


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS EATIN' SWEETARTS AT 4:05 THIS MORNING!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Happy hump day boys!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs stranded in Ky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go Slayer Dawg living in little buckys mind....... that boy will hit any bait anytime any where. Heck I bet he would hit chicken livers top water........


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and dogs. daily volsux


----------



## elfiii

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Go Slayer Dawg living in little buckys mind....... that boy will hit any bait anytime any where. Heck I bet he would hit chicken livers top water........



I'm thinkin' a bare hook is all he needs. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

UT fans are good for a few laughs. Nobody wearing that putrid orange will ever be taken seriously.


----------



## KyDawg

UT fans don't have a clue but they are a bigger laughing stock than  UK.


----------



## KyDawg

The bad thing is that they are proud of that stupid ugly putrid jailhouse orange they wear. Everybody laughs at it when they see it.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Vols are a funny bunch. US Dawg fans are realistic about our team ......... them vowels believe everything they read or at least the pictures they can draw with crayons. ........


----------



## Silver Britches

GET UP AND GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go realistic DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols are a pathetic group for sure.. Is it wrong to want a tornado to destroy the entire city of Knoxville and bring it to rubble?


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs hating vols, even if they cant beat them


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs getting dialed in for turkey season.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hawkinsville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

happy friday and go you hairy dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not eating Carbs trying to lose some weight.


----------



## KyDawg

It is hard to go thru a day without eating any bread or taters, or beans or corn. Meat skins and cheese get old after a while.


----------



## KyDawg

Trying to get in shape to climb the steps at Sanford Stadium one more time.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Charlie Dawg getting ready for some football.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs not eating Carbs trying to lose some weight.



good luck charlie; and happy birthday. go bammerz and dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs ready for G Day.


----------



## KyDawg

Done told you 6, it aint none of my Birthday. I like everyone else have 1 and I repeat 1, a year and it is in June.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lee county.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sunday Morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all over the USA.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs with the same birthday month as Da Bo$$!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Monday morning!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go Dawgs with the same birthday month as Da Bo$$!



happy birthday camo and charlie.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Abbeville.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Matthew6 said:


> happy birthday camo and charlie.



Thanks 6. At least someone didn't forget about me


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Happy Birthday Camo. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

gooo dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gooooo DAWGS heating up brunswick stew for breakfast..!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Thanks Charlie! GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Gooooo DAWGS heating up brunswick stew for breakfast..!



just hateful. godogs and bammers.


----------



## John Cooper

Matthew6 said:


> just hateful. godogs and bammers.



Go Dawgs! 

Hey Matty6 you introduced the snowflakes out on the left coast to Brunswick stew yet??????


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in The State.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I am soooooo glad that pollen is green instead of orange! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS living OTP


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and mutz.


----------



## elfiii

Go bammers getting with the Dawgs program.


----------



## KyDawg

Go bammers living in la la land.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go john cooper


----------



## Matthew6

go bammerz getting ready for san pablo bay stripers


----------



## Matthew6

go mia riprap and brown


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux and nolesux


----------



## Matthew6

go elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii dreaming of killing turkeys


----------



## Matthew6

go slayer killing elfiiiiiiiiiis turkeys


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in adairville ky


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs imprisoned.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We do not have a jail up here, if you get busted for sumppin bad they lock you in a spare room down at the feed mill and make you watch re-plays of UT football all day and night. We have a very low crime rate here.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs doing everything possible to stay out of the local lock-up.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> We do not have a jail up here, if you get busted for sumppin bad they lock you in a spare room down at the feed mill and make you watch re-plays of UT football all day and night. We have a very low crime rate here.





GO YOU BULLDOGS!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> We do not have a jail up here, if you get busted for sumppin bad they lock you in a spare room down at the feed mill and make you watch re-plays of UT football all day and night. We have a very low crime rate here.



Go Dawgs enduring unconstitutional cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs walking the straight and narrow.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs walking the straight and narrow.



Go Dawgs who stumble and weave a lil bit on Saraday nite.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in the dirty south


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs who stumble and weave a lil bit on Saraday nite.



Only once and a while and most times, I am walking out of the Wagon Wheel.


----------



## KyDawg

Old age sneaks up on Dawgs too.


----------



## KyDawg

I used to think Rip was an old man.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6976989&postcount=310


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs getting old.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder where Rip has been?


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Wonder where Rip has been?



He logged on 38 minutes ago. Not even a Go Dawgs out of him.


----------



## Silver Britches

elfiii's land must be full of turkeys! SS Thug just posted his 18th gobbler of the season to his Facebook page. Dude's a turkey hunting pro! Go SS Thug! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip prolly catfishing with chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS living for the weekend!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs chasing cows in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg

George Patton was a DGD. He was before most of yall's time.


----------



## KyDawg

Dooley promised him he could play QB and he let the big defensive guy take a snap in his last game. Think it was the Cotton Bowl.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> He logged on 38 minutes ago. Not even a Go Dawgs out of him.



whew. least he did not rip. Go dogs for rip and brownceluse.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Gooooooo DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Most don't remember Johnny Griffin, he followed Wally Butts and only lasted about 3 years. After his failures including a record of 10 wins and 16 losses, we hired a young man who played at Auburn. Vince was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Now those were dark days.


----------



## KyDawg

I remember them unfortunately.


----------



## KyDawg

I was a Ray Goff fan when he was hired. He had been a great recruiter at South Carolina and was my neighbor down in Moultrie. He was put in a situation he was not ready for. I still believe if he could have served for 3 or 4 years under Vince he would have been better.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS headed to Lanier in the am chasing spots on the beds


----------



## KyDawg

That shoestring play that Goff pulled off was kinda funny.


----------



## KyDawg

Go old Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We still smarter than young bammers and noles. Vols not even in the conversation.


----------



## KyDawg

Noles and Bammers are kind eat up with it, but they cant hold a candle to those that wear that putrid Orange.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe we will luck up and get us 15 or 20 of them 3 stars one year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs getting ready to poach Turkeys on the roost!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Man using trot lines for turkeys is hard work.........


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs. happy birthday to all


----------



## Matthew6

you too boss


----------



## John Cooper

Go calibama Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Aint none of my Birfday 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed to Music City to get some raw oysters.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Aint none of my Birfday 6.



Happy Birthday Bo$$ and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Looks like I about missed another birthday. Happy Birthday Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Monday morning, GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DAWGS trying to avoid traffic







And not succeeding.........


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on a Stormy Monday.


----------



## Da Possum

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



Happy Birthday lil buddy!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dawgs and how about us playing in important basketball games late season for a change. Lets move Fox out and invite Danny Ferry in.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I even hate to say this, but I am sitting in that pathetic excuse for a state Tn. tonight. But Go Dawgs regardless.


----------



## KyDawg

Air don't even smell good here.


----------



## KyDawg

And erewhere you look you see that putrid orange.


----------



## KyDawg

I do like to look out the window of my sons house and see that beautiful red and black sign that says, Home of a Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg

I got to stay down here 3 nights, yall keep me in your prayers.


----------



## KyDawg

I had just as soon live on the North Pole as in this backards state.


----------



## KyDawg

You walk into a sports bar and all the UT fans still celebrating U Conn's women's team getting beat. That is the same team that they are scared to play.


----------



## KyDawg

Only a UT fan would get excited bout womens Basketball.


----------



## KyDawg

I think outside the state of Tenn, bout 48 people care one way or the other on how that excuse for a sport goes.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing they were in The State.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs on their birthday


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs stuck in Tn. 

Just working there is bad enough for me.........


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs stuck in Tn.
> 
> Just working there is bad enough for me.........



I would find another job!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs stuck in Tn.
> 
> Just working there is bad enough for me.........



is slayer with you.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up in Kentucky.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs up in Kentucky having birthdays


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


>



Go Dawgs makin' it back home safe to the Bluegrass state.


----------



## elfiii

They orta no bettern goin to 10-R-C.


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> They orta no bettern goin to 10-R-C.



I know better, but my Son Don't. And he is a Dawg.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Will be up thattaway thurs through sun Bo$$ on a camping trip. Looking forward to hanging with the posse but certainly not being in that dumb hillbilly state


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



happy birthday john cooper


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Happy birthday Matty6!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Happy birthday Matty6!



thanks john. go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Where are GR and S&S Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Where are GR and S&S Go Dawgs!



still in new orleans. see avatar


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> still in new orleans. see avatar



The cops ain't gonna let 'em sleep on the sidewalk forever.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Hope yall are safe and sound down there. Keep you heads down.


----------



## KyDawg

This aint no birfday thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go Bo $$ Charlie!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Hope yall are safe and sound down there. Keep you heads down.



Hasn't gotten bad here in my little neck of the woods, and hope it don't.  Seen where y'all had some bad weather up your way. You stay safe as well, bud. 

GO YOU STORMY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs riding the storm out!!!!!!

Got caught out in a band that passed over Chattanooga. ....... on a golf cart.......didn't really bother me till the hail started. .......lol


----------



## Browning Slayer

Dang John.. Didn't you see the news!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang John.. Didn't you see the news!
> 
> Go DAWGS!





Kinda felt like Carl and the preacher playing golf....


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs riding out the hail storm in a golf cart.


----------



## KyDawg

Was the hail Orange John?


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Was the hail Orange John?



Yes and it had a putrid odor to it also......

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Boys! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## Silver Britches

Enjoy the weekend, bros!   

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Folkston.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Showtime

Go Dawgs waitin on UFC 210 to start!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Getting fired up for G Day!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Richland.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder where that Turnip Loading thug is?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Where is SS thug??????


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in KY.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on a Sunday go to meetin' afternoon.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs so happy that we don't have Putrid Orange Unis.


----------



## KyDawg

Can you imagine walking into a nice restaurant with that orange mess on?


----------



## KyDawg

They would stop you at the door anywhere other than Knoxville. Course there are prolly no upscale restaurants in that town anyway.


----------



## KyDawg

Bob Evans and Cracker Barrel are on the top of the list in Tennessee.


----------



## KyDawg

Have you ever stopped at a Cracker Barrel in Tn? They dress up to eat there and stand in a line for an hour.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in ky


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers catching stripers


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Charlie is on a 10rc roll !!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs wondering where all the other DGD's are.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I believe most of the Dawgs are scared to get to excited.


----------



## KyDawg

My optimism is very well guarded.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs planning for 7 to 8 wins and hoping for 10 or 11.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Looking for improvement at every corner!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs planning for 7 to 8 wins and hoping for 10 or 11.



elfiiiiii and slayers dawgs win it all.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs winning it all!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs winning it all!!



slayer is right. wonder if elfiiiiiiithug will agree.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Bob Evans and Cracker Barrel are on the top of the list in Tennessee.



You forgot the Waffle House.



Matthew6 said:


> slayer is right. wonder if elfiiiiiiithug will agree.



I defer.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waiting on Turkey season to open in Ky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go Dawgs poaching turkeys in KY.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide and go dogzzzz


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go ga dogs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs waiting on the G Day game.


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS practicing to win!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

GO DAWGS eating at huddle house


----------



## elfiii

CamoDawg85 said:


> GO DAWGS eating at huddle house



Ralph. Beulah.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs hoping we can finish this one by G-Day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs dreading driving thru Atlanta in Mid May.


----------



## KyDawg

I hate to do it but I just might go thru Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg

Couple ole boys over in Bama don't like me.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> You forgot the Waffle House.
> 
> 
> 
> I defer.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



go dogs deferring


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Thursday which is my Friday and the lake is in my future tomorrow!


----------



## MCBUCK

elfiii said:


> You forgot the Waffle House.
> 
> 
> 
> I defer.
> 
> Go Dawgs!




Bob Evans is the illegitimate child of Cracker Barrel and Shoney.
Like such a child, better than Shoneys but not as quite as good as Cracker. Barrel.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Thinking about the old Davis Brothers cafeteria down Millage Ave. past my grandmother's house......... neither one are there any more.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs thinking of the old days elfiiiiiii would remember


----------



## Matthew6

go slayer putting my fishing lessons to good use today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs hammering turkeys before the season opener! !!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs deferring



Go Dawgs double dog deferring.


----------



## John Cooper

Go dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and bammers up early catching fish.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs counting down 144 more posts before we close out another Go Dawgs thread.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the piney woods of east Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the quaint village of Alapaha.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hoped this one would be gone by G-Day.


----------



## KyDawg

Produce picking thug aint doing his part.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs fishing in the black water ponds of east Ga!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sounds like fun Jeff. Wish I was down there. You need to check out the Satilla river while you are down that way.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs preseason #13. Go bama preseason no 1.


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs preseason #13. Go bama preseason no 1.



maybe elfiiiiiiiiiithug and slayer are right.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs catching red breast out the Ogechee!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs killing time turkey hunting and not getting anything but a sore numb booty.


----------



## Matthew6

sounds like slayer done thinned out elfiiiiiiiis turkey herd too.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff having to much fun fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, hoping our coach learned some thing in his first season.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs hoping our offensive coordinator learned even more.


----------



## KyDawg

And I hope our QB developed some touch and our O line is much better than it was last year.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Happy Easter Dawgs and trolls and thugs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and bammers


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Monday morning, GOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs


----------



## Matthew6

godogs 2017


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS sitting at #902


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Close this one by Friday!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and mutz


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS holding fish with flies in their jaw


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS working out to the Rocky movies feeling young again


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS counting down the hours til G-DAY kickoff


----------



## CamoDawg85

Hmmm this one might not make it by Friday men


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs fixin to close out another great Go Dawgs thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting soaking wet chasing a silly Turkey.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with friend up from South Georgia visiting this week


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Wednesday morning! GOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go wet dogs in ky hunting turkeys in the rain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DAWGS SIC EM'


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs looking forward to a great G Day game!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Leaving for Athens Friday morning!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs guiding Moultrie boys on turkey hunts. They fired me today.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Poaching is more fun Charlie! !!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Thursday morning Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs poaching.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

G day is almost here!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and go dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go calibama!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs inching closer to a new Go Dawgs thread.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs inching closer to a new Go Dawgs thread.



its gonna be a humdinger according to that pm i just got from  spotandstalkthug.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS humming and safe travels to Athens John Coop


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Looks like another former bama player finding it tough adjusting to life without t town protection.


----------



## Matthew6

go bamadogs


----------



## KyDawg

This thread will be closed before G Day is over.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs locking one down.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs taking Mattech and Strang Music hunting in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Always good to visit with some good ole Georgia boys.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Forsyth Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Two pages to go by G day Dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Like I know anything about calling a Turkey.


----------



## KyDawg

We almost ran over one this afternoon. I told them boys one of them shoulda been riding on the back of my truck with a gun.


----------



## KyDawg

Calling all Dawgs to wear this one out in the next two days.


----------



## KyDawg

I would finish it tonight but I got to get up before the Turkeys in the morning.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Leaving out in the morning for Athens. 

Guys y'all gotta close this one out before kick off! !!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Friday morning! No G-day game this year for me.. Be careful John!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Getting ready to head out! We are going through the mountains this year!!!!!!!!

Ain't no way I would trust a highway around Atlanta.........


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs and bama


----------



## Matthew6

go slayer poaching ky turkeys tonight with the spear and flashlight.


----------



## CamoDawg85

KY I grew up with ole Strang, he's good people. Been known to shoot the head of a long beard clean off. Good luck to y'all


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS en route to the great city of Athens


----------



## CamoDawg85

Safe travels men and women and do some yelling for me


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs putting Srang Music on a nice Turkey bird today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not up for this  getting up at 4:30 stuff.


----------



## KyDawg

Early morning Go Dawgs from a water logged Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

We got one day to finish this one before G Day is over.


----------



## KyDawg

So out down the Coffee and get to work Dawgs!.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Getting ready to head out! We are going through the mountains this year!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't no way I would trust a highway around Atlanta.........



Use the Ga Navigator 511 for real time rd info around the cake mix of roads known as metro Atl.


----------



## westcobbdog

Saw where Zamir White will be at G Day. He looks basically like Jim Brown, OJ and Gurley all in 1 and is faster than all 3 but still 220lbs. 
Our Cupboard at RB looks to really thin next year with Sony and Nick moving up to NFL. Dont know if Swift, Herrien and Holyfield can provide the power and speed  we need at RB. 
I do know Chaney is nuts if Sony is not in the slot and Chubb in the backfield at the same time all season. Forget resting or alternating, we have some depth if they wear out. How many typically small CB's can stop Sony for no gain? 
Headed to G Day, Go Dogs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Can't wait to see some G-Day action today! Would also love to see us pack the stadium again. By the way, who's the rapper performing today? 

GO YOU G-DAY WATCHING DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Jake Fromm State Farm looking good.


----------



## KyDawg

Eason not so much. He has had one good throw and one pick.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Jake from State Fromm!!


----------



## Matthew6

bama is loaded again. roll tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mark-7mag

Kirby is a winner. I don't think he'll hesitate starting Fromm if he thinks he is the better QB. It may take a couple of games. I still think the receivers on the field today have a long way to go. Got a couple of big receivers gonna be on campus in a few weeks


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like we fell one day short of closing this one out on G Day.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't know where Slayer went.


----------



## KyDawg

Had to look at that putrid Orange while eating supper tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip done retired.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip spending all his time catfishing. He goes thru about 10 lbs of chicken livers a week on old whiskers.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## westcobbdog

Fromm looked much sharper however he was going vs the 2's.

More good news..UGA just signed the #1 ranked FG kicker for 2018, Carmada or something like that.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed South.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs heading south!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs worn out from the long weekend and the G Day game!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs glad to be watching some football!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Charlie Dawg!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Cali. acting like Bammer fans!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Homer!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Maysville!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Royston!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs closing threads!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Hashtag 1004


----------



## Matthew6

go bama and dogs


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs plantin maters and washin trailers


----------

